# unterscheidung von geraden und ungeraden zahlen.



## LrIuNlUzX (4. Oktober 2003)

hi,

ich suche eine möglichkeit ewtas zu machen, wenn ein wert eine gerade zahl ist, und etwas anderes, wenn sie ungerade ist.

weiß dafür vieleicht einer von euch eine lösung.

danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## Mark (4. Oktober 2003)

Hi!

Geht per Modulo:

if ($zahl % 2) {
    # ungerade
} else {
    # gerade
}


----------



## LrIuNlUzX (4. Oktober 2003)

danke,


----------

